# Oberon Design Now has Covers Available for the Fire HDX 8.9



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I have been checking http://www.oberondesign.com almost every day since I received my Fire HDX 8.9.

Today I finally found that they are available.

The covers are not cheap. The one I ordered is $132, but the ones I have ordered for my previous kindles were all such works of art, that I think they are well worth the price.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Which one did you order?


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't have my HDX yet but wondering how it would work with the camera compared to a more fitted cover.    There is an Oberon design I am drooling over and don't have anything that needs one.    I had an Oberon for the first Fire but I didn't think it fit very well and ended up using an Oberon for the K-keyboard.  I was disapointed when they changed the size but then I went with the 8.9".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The covers for the 8.9" HDX and HD seem to be the same as all their others . . . . I had one for my very first Original Kindle and thought it was well worth the price for the nice feel of the cover and the protection of the $359 device.  But I've not gotten one since.  From the 2nd gen kindle onward, and especially with the eInk and Fire devices now that are so small and sleek, it just feels to me like the Oberon adds a lot of bulk.  No question they're gorgeous and well made.  But I'm not into spending more for the cover than the devcie.

As to the camera, because it's pretty much the same as their other large device covers, there isn't a hole for the camera or anything like that. At least I don't see one pointed out in the video.  So to use the camera, you'd have to take it out of the cover.  It does have a clever 'stand' system for landscape mode which they developed when they were working on the DX covers -- I was a beta tester for it and they they were very responsive to feedback.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Holly said:


> Which one did you order?


Forest in green.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I was supposed to receive my new cover on Monday the 16th, but that does not seem likely now.

I just checked the UPS site and it says the train that was carrying it was de-railed in Hodkins, IL at 6:00 PM on the 12th.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I just checked again and it now appears that my cover arrived in Addison, IL at 1:38 PM on the 14th and the delivery date has been updated to Wednesday the 18th.

Now I will just keep my fingers crossed that it wasn't damaged.

It is a shame that it wasn't ordered through Amazon. I could really have fun when Amazon sent me an e-mail asking me to review their packaging. 

Of course, I should be hoping that no person was injured in the train derailment.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

The cover was finally delivered at around 2:00 PM on the 18th, although it never showed as Out for Delivery.


----------

